# Agonist or antagonist protocol for iui?



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi ladies, hoping someone can help with a query please  
My clinic like to do iui with stims and trigger shot only but I know some clinics will do suprecur/buserelin and stims (started on same day) only.

My question to you knowledgeable ladies is, which protocol is better? 
And why do some clinics prefer one over the other?

My ovaries tend to be a little a active on cd2 and when I start stims one follicle sucks up all the stims and I end up with 1 lead follicle.
The reason for iui is to give me a boost as I'm unexplained and ovulate naturally on my own. So I have basically paid an awful amount of money and injected myself for 1 follicle which I produce on my own anyway.
Upping the dose from 50iu to 75iu made no difference other than making my follicle grow faster! Last cycle on cd 8 it was 26mm  

I Have at a different clinic used suprecur along with stims on cd 3 a few times and on those cycles I had 3-4 mature follicles.
I did get pregnant but sadly lost little bean at 6 weeks  

Does anyone know which is the better protocol and has anyone tried agonist vs antagonist? Could you share your experiences please.

I'm going to do a last cycle in January and my clinic don't mind letting me use suprecur but they do prefer not to use it (don't know why)

Thanx in advance xx


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi hi!  It sounds like you should do the suprecur w stims since you've done so well with them in the past, compared to recent cycles.  I did a little research...it's not available in the US where I live but is in Canada, and the indications for use are for prostate cancer and endometriosis.  Are you using it for endometriosis?  They do mention limiting it to 6 cycles because it can cause bone loss and other side effects.  Have you looked into letrozole as another option?  Sorry, I just can't find more info that is reliable since I'm in the U.S.  keep us posted?


----------



## Lambie36 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Freya, I am laning more towards using the suprecur but wanted to hear the experiences of others before making my mind up, guess everyone's recovering from xmas, hehe  

I'm just wondering if the pregnancy rate is dropped when using suprecur along with stims  

Can't believe you don't use suprecur in the states! What do you use in Ivf then?
You have to use something to stop premature ovulation in Ivf right?
Hopefully someone will come along soon to shed some light on this  

Good luck for tomorrow hun, I have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm a bit confused between the two.  Which one is what?

My clinic does gonal f from the day three scan.  With my medicated I only had one lead follicle and cycle was a bfn.


----------



## FreyaRun (Nov 24, 2014)

I think the agonist used is lupron, but maybe there are others.  ??  I can't find why it's not approved in the US?  Hoping someone with experience answers....xoxo


----------

